# Partition resized, Windows 8.1 not booting, UEFI



## farneyfontenoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi all,

Ok, I have a new lenovo ideapad 305 (system is UEFI boot), I used minitool partition wizard to resize the c: & d: drives (to increase space on the D) but didn't touch anything else, rebooted into windows & it seemed nothing had changed, so I booted up by USB and the partitions were exactly what I had changed them to. Thinking this was really weird, I tried rebooting & have not been able to get into windows since.
I have tried recovery through the windows 8.1 cd but it does not recognise the partitions at all! So I can't even use diskpart or the like, I have tried several boot recovery tools, some see the partitions & some don't, so I guess I need to make the partitions UEFI-enabled? I'm not fully savvy with UEFI & I've tried every piece of advice I could find, but i'm stuck, any clues?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Boot into Setup (Bios) and If you have *Secure Boot* enabled, using your Enter and Arrow keys, *Disable* it. _Save and Exit._ Now see if the various partition tools recognize the partitions. Try *Gparted* from an Ubuntu Live CD. Or make a bootable partition wizard CD.


----------



## farneyfontenoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for the reply,to clarify, I ran the minitool wizard from a bootable USB.
It was the windows 8.1 dvd I ran, the installation disc (it didn't come with the laptop) didn't get any discs with it, don't have the repair disc either.

I've gone through the BIOS, tried disabling secure boot, swapping between *UEFI First *and *Legacy First*, but cannot get the windows dvd to see the partitions or even refresh or reset, it gives the error "the drive where windows is installed is locked" or "unable to reset your pc. a required drive partition is missing", but the minitool wizard sees the partitions just fine. I've tried several discs such as hiren's cd just to try to get to a GUI (mini windows) but always get a bluescreen (trying to load the GUI). I tried GParted, also no luck. 
Even the command prompt is useless as it cannot see any partitions.
I tried the *System recovery from the Novo Button Menu*, but all I get is "Default boot device missing or boot failed" it then demands installation media which I already know won't help with recovery.
Would it be right to assume (since at least some tools can see the partitions)
that it is simply a problem with how the partition table is being identified? If that's the case, is there any software tool that can correct it?
I'd rather fix the problem than reload the whole thing (but it looks like I'll end up doing just that), any further ideas? Thanks for the reply, sorry I didn't clarify, I ran the minitool wizard from a bootable USB.
It was the windows 8.1 dvd I ran, the installation disc (it didn't come with the laptop) didn't get any discs with it, don't have the repair disc either.


I've gone through the BIOS, tried disabling secure boot, swapping between *UEFI First *and *Legacy First*, but cannot get the windows dvd to see the partitions or even refresh or reset, it gives the error "the drive where windows is installed is locked" or "unable to reset your pc. a required drive partition is missing", but the minitool wizard sees the partitions just fine. I've tried several discs such as hiren's cd just to try to get to a GUI (mini windows) but always get a bluescreen (trying to load the GUI).
Even the command prompt is useless as it cannot see any partitions.
I tried the *System recovery from the Novo Button Menu*, but all I get is "Default boot device missing or boot failed" it then demands installation media which I already know won't help with recovery.

Would it be right to assume (since at least some tools can see the partitions)
that it is simply a problem with how the partition table is being identified? If that's the case, is there any software tool that can correct it?
I'd rather fix the problem than reload the whole thing (but it looks like I'll end up doing just that), any further ideas?


----------

